# ADA 45F Journal



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey!

My name is Patrick, and I thought I would like to share my experience and journey as I scape, plant, and maintain this tank. 
Alright, so this is a typical ADA 45f. To be honest I was not looking to purchase an ADA tank, but a certain company lied to me, and said that they would have a starfire tank of the same dimensions coming in, in April. They lied, and that's why my entire set up was delayed for a while for me to be able to save up some money for the ADA tank. Totally worth it though, it's always good to spread some








Alright, so the tank is 45x24x16cm. I got the 45cm chihiros rgb led. It's off of Aliexpress, and although the seller seems kind of sketchy, it came in pretty good condition, straight from Beijing! 







The lily pipes are the VIV brand from Aqua inspiration (when will they reopen!) Will be using an eheim 2211 on this tank.

I used just regular ADA aquasoil on this tank, and I realized that I did not have enough in the middle of my scape. I only got a 3L bag, but I'll see how it works out for now. I used Ryouh stone from Angelfins. 





















I will be using an inline atomizer, and dosing default's (Lin) nutrition +. 
I really want to use hc as a carpet, but I need some mid ground and background plants. 
Some plants I had in mind 
- HC
- S repens
- Bucephalandra, various sp. 
- mini pelia

yeet, so yeah let me know if you have any plant recommendations for this tank, keep in mind it is only like 16cm tall lmao background plants... 
Also, I'm thinking about a name for this scape, I'm really not good with this creativity thing, but if you could drop your opinion down below, that would be awesome. 
I'm thinking about doing some micro rasboras, or some of the dwarf cories, or an all shrimp tank, but that can be decided later. 
I will be posting a timelapse of my scape soon, after I get my computer fixed, but for now, this will just have to do.

I'm gonna sleep on this scape and just stare at it for a couple days, see if there is anything I will change. Then I will look to purchase some plants for a dry start method.

Yeet, has anybody hear 21 savage's new album (ISSA)? I think it's great, let me know what you think.

Anyhow

Thanks,

Patrick Ang 
I'll see you soon


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

*HI*

This is my other 20 gallon planted, let me know what you think. Let's get some discussion started! Whooo! 







Also, I got my CBS to breed in Markham tap water... I don't even know how, but OK.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

This tank's looking pretty bad right now, had to pull out a bunch of plants, and I am looking for time to meet up, purchase plants, etc.


----------



## Anni (Jul 9, 2017)

Both your tanks look amazing! I'm jealous! I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

I did not make any changes to the hardscape, but I have now started the drystart method until I can figure how to stretch my co2. I just need small staples to run it along the wall now.

Plants I used
- hc Cuba 
- eleocharis acicularis mini
- ar mini 
- crypt lutea 'hobbit' 
- rotala bonsai

Plants to add 
- mini pellia on the rocks 
- s repens
- Bucephalandra 
- more hc 
- Ludwigia super mini red



























Lights are on for 9 hours, a puff of my breath every night. Mist when necessary.








. 
One of my fire red cherry shrimp. Any one wants some dwarf water Lettuce laced with duckweed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Patrick Ang said:


> I did not make any changes to the hardscape, but I have now started the drystart method until I can figure how to stretch my co2. I just need small staples to run it along the wall now.
> 
> Plants I used
> - hc Cuba
> ...


Update?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

